# Purple



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

_Not trying to offend anyone or spark any debates, but I just wanted to spread the word about this event (even though it's already mid-day here and getting later in the day in most places, lol)_


You may or may not have heard about the recent suicides related to anti-gay bullying in schools. I think there have been about 8 gay teens in the news within just the last couple of months.

A movement began and spread on Tumblr and Facebook, urging everyone to *wear purple today, on October 20th, as a show of support against anti-LGBT bullying.*

You can see the Facebook event here: Welcome to Facebook


_Happy Trails,_
_Pony_


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

for sure wearing purple today!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I hadn't heard about that. I would wear purple except I don't have any :sad:. My thoughts will be purple today though. I dispise bullies.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Got my purple!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't own any purple but I have purple nails and wearing a shirt thats black but has purple on it. =)


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, thank you guys so much for the suppport =)


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I wore purple yesterday! 

It was spirt week at my school and many people opted to wear purple instead of wacky wednesday!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I only found out about the purple day yesterday in school so I didn't get a chance to wear any  And its soo sad about all the suicides...


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I wondered why all the teachers were wearing purple today. I guess I know now.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I wore purple yesterday. I have a sibling and many friends who are gay and I support them in any way I can.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

It's amazing to hear about the success this event has had =)
This kind of thing really does make a difference. I'm willing to bet it's saved a decent share of lives, when people look around and see how many people support them.
So glad to hear of members here supporting =)


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I had my purple on!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I have purple, but I wont wear it. The Billy kid, I knew him on a different forum. He was bullied to death. Weather or not he was gay is irrelevant(they have no proof that he was, except for a few "***" comments made by his school mates). Gay kids are NOT the only ones who get bullied to death, but the media has chosen to speak up about the few 6 student who were, because gays feel they dont have enough ecceptence in the world. What about the other kids? I will not stand up for gay rights. I will however stand up against bullies, and the 'pick and choose' media that use the poor kids to make a political satement. If a kid is being a bully, he/she needs to be punished, if the the kid bullies someone to death, they should go to prision, along with the irrisponsible parents of said bully. The last thing that needs to happen is gay rights exstremist using the situation to help themselves. Who is standing up for the non gay kids who got bullied to death?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Umm...
Anti Bullying Week 2010
:wink:

Well, I'm going to go ahead and try to ignore the rudeness behind that comment and continue.
The problem is that the absolute most common type of bullying in schools is gay-related, whether it is directed towards gays or not. The point of Spirit Day is to stomp out ALL anti-gay bullying. It is something that hurts _everyone_.
The fact of the matter is that gays are one of the actual entire groups of people who are very, very commonly singled out and bullied. Becuase of that, this cause does deserve its ONE little day on the side, because anti-gay bullying *is* very common.
General bullying has an entire week, and for a good reason. We have only a single day, for a good reason. I am very tired of hearing people complain about it, because this is a legitimate issue.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree! And science HAS proven that bullied gay people are more likely than non gay people being bullied to commit suicide.

And Do you have a problem with gay people?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

'***' is a pretty common insult and is used against gays and non gays. 
People who think that asking for a day where you wear a colour are extremists are off their rocker. This isn't saying gay people > straight people. Or that gays who get bullied are worth paying attention more than straights who are bullied. 

I think you missed the point. 

On that note. I'm glad that this, the It Gets Better Campaign, etc are getting so much attention. BOTH of these things apply to straight kids, not just us queers. It just happens to have been a bunch of gay kids who keep getting bullied to death. The message is against homophobia, but also bullying for ANY reason. The fact is we want kids to stay alive and we want them to know that highschool isnt the rest of your life and even if you don't know them, people are out there to support you.


Wanted to Add: Any "special treatment" for gay kids, is stemming from the current political climate. On TV you're seeing progresssion but also a lot of hate mongering. Kids at young ages may not realize that this isnt how everyone thinks. So wearing some purple is a good way to show that there are people who support you, not just extremists (of any sort). 
I still stand by that theses movements benefit anyone who is not lgbt as well, but this is also a factor if you think there is some sort of preferential treatment. 

That being said, the political climate is also currently heavily laden with Islamaphobia and although we are still at a stage where I don't see there being any media coverage of movements to support non-extremists muslims (and tear down any religious based hate) I think that is something that is important also. 

Saying wearing purple is ignoring straight kids is like saying black history month means white people are unimportant, breast cancer awareness means people with parkinsons arent important, womans rights means men arent important. It doesn't add up.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Very, very well said. And thank you guys so much for the support =)
And it's so true about religious discrimination, it's just insane how many people think that Muslims are all just like Al Qaeda =/ what a way to see a religion that is actually so based on peace, right? It's appalling. I would love to see a day set up against anti-Muslim bullying.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Exactly. There's a difference between extremists and the normal every day members of a society. =)


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I wore purple...even though it was more maroon than purple but it was the best I could do. I can't stand bullying...against anyone. That doesn't mean I'm an extremist...I'm just an everyday normal person. I also wore Pink on friday for breat cancer awareness and on November...(forgot the exact date write now), I will write LOVE on my arms. Why? because all people deserve love, kindness, and respect and every honest, good cause needs support.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> I have purple, but I wont wear it. The Billy kid, I knew him on a different forum. He was bullied to death. Weather or not he was gay is irrelevant(they have no proof that he was, except for a few "***" comments made by his school mates). Gay kids are NOT the only ones who get bullied to death, but the media has chosen to speak up about the few 6 student who were, because gays feel they dont have enough ecceptence in the world. What about the other kids? I will not stand up for gay rights. I will however stand up against bullies, and the 'pick and choose' media that use the poor kids to make a political satement. If a kid is being a bully, he/she needs to be punished, if the the kid bullies someone to death, they should go to prision, along with the irrisponsible parents of said bully. The last thing that needs to happen is gay rights exstremist using the situation to help themselves. Who is standing up for the non gay kids who got bullied to death?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At our school there our signs supporting anti-bullying everywhere. We have talkes about anti-bullying but none of them ever mention gays. They get one day while the rest of us "normal" people get the whole year. Or if you don't go to my school, a whole week.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I agree! And science HAS proven that bullied gay people are more likely than non gay people being bullied to commit suicide.


I wonder why that is? Why would a gay person being bullied be more likely to comit suicid than any other person?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont have a problem with gay people, one of my moms best friends is gay, he is a great family friend. I have a problem with political correctness.

If there is already an anti-bully week why are the gays not included? Why do the gays only get one day? Or do the gays get one week AND their own special day?

I dont agree with homosexuality. But if that is how you live, it is not my place to judge. I wont stand up for it, and I'm not going to give you grief over it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Then why are you posting here when it was clearly explained in the OP that I was not looking to "offend anyone or spark any debates"? :?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The theory is because -most- individuals who are bullied deal with it at school. They go home and have the support of their parents. Yes, they still may commit suicide. However they normally have some sort of support from their families. 

With some gay teens, they receive bullying both from their peers but also a lack of support from their families. This lack of any support structure increases feelings of hopelessness and increases risk for suicide. 

You don't have to support homosexuality. That is your right. You don't have to wear purple. But you must admit that there's nothing wrong with anyone else raising awareness even if it is for one group of people. (As I mentioned, this does not mean that anyone is being placed above another). You must admit that a gay person being bullied is just as big of a problem as a straight individual being bullied. 

If it helps save lives, what does it matter if they get 24 hours of 'special' awareness? I can tell you that the purple and it gets better movement have helped teens. So why worry about if it's politically correct or not if it helps kids?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Self-Injury Awareness Day - 1 Mar
Eating Disorders Week - 5-14 Feb
International Women's Day - 8 Mar
Disability (ADA) Awareness Day - 26 Jul
Mental Illness Awareness Week - 5-11 Oct 2008


Those are an example of some more 'special' days of groups who are targets of bullying regardless of sexual orientation or identity. 

I'm curious. Do you disagree with these as well?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Great post Spastic_Dove!

I'm just curios and you don't have to answer this if you don't want to, Are you LGBT straight?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

This whole thing is a nice suggestion and all. But I cant help but see it as A bunch of big time gay rights extremist(the ones working for the media w/ lots $$$'s) using these kids to make a point. A political statement. Thats how I see it, and to be honest it bothers me.

We dont need six thousand different days for each reason a kid has been bullied. There arent enough days in the year. It all falls under anti bullying, wich needs to be made a daily thing, wether the bully is a school kid, teacher, principle, bus driver, some random guy on the street, or the kids parants. And if a kid commited suicide because of bullying, more than likely, all of the above are responsible.

Billy Lucas was a nice kid, I would have loved to gotten to know him better, but the other forum went and ban him. There was no PROOF that he was gay, he never dated a guy, he never told anyone that he was. People just assumed he was, and spat gay comments in his face. He didnt have a father and his mom hated him. He commited suicide after he and his mom got into a fight. He was completely socially awkword and would go the extra mile just to try and fit in, which is WHY people bullied him. I have a feeling his death is far more related to his home life than anything else. And not one adult in school tryed to help him. His neighbors claimed to be completely helpless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Of course anti-bullying should be an every day thing. There's no doubt about that. 
These kids are a point. A point that bullying should not be tolerated. A point that teens need a support system and they need some sort of hope in order to get through he day. It's a point that no one should be harassed for ANY reason. 
That's not a political agenda or extremist view. I have yet to see any of these teens exploited. Were they alive, knowing that people out there supported them it would have acted in a positive manner, not a negative one.

You do not have to participate. There's enough days in the year where if people want to support something they feel strongly about a bit extra, let them. It's not hurting anyone. If you don't want to participate that's fine. But you are the one who came and posted a anti-purple comment. If you don't wear purple I won't say anything to you. But if you tell people who are participating in any sort of similar event that it's a waste/theyre treating x group 'special' etc thats where these 'debates' get started. 

I still dont see anything about any of these mentioned movements that are extremist. If you are politically aware, you can decide what movements deserve support and which ones are for personal gains. 

Any political statement that was being made is for equal rights, awareness, and peer support. Yes that takes singling out a minority group at this point. Making them 'special' because they are the ones being otherwise ignored. It's not hurting anyone. 
The fact of the matter is Billy died gay or not. He still received no help. He still had no support. And any agenda that was using these suicides in order to prove a point is doing a good job of making people aware of bullying. They are making sure you see what can happen with bullying. 

Again, nothing with any sort of negative effects like you are worried about. 
If you don't agree with it, continue to not participate. But give those who do participate the same courtesy to do it without hearing how they are an extremist being manipulated by some extremist gay group. 


Ray -- I'm lgbt but the closest thing I identify to is pansexual. (No I don't sleep with pans). Basically as far as dating/romance gender is irrelevant to me. I can fall in love with girls, boys, or anywhere else along the gender identity spectrum. =) Gender is the least of my concerns.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't support gays but I hate bullying. I'm not doing to go around being butt about it. Purple?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Cowgirl, a few days ago there was a 'wear purple'/spirit day. It was an anti-bullying, show support for the lgbt teens and community type thing.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Cowgirl, a few days ago there was a 'wear purple'/spirit day. It was an anti-bullying, show support for the lgbt teens and community type thing.


Why do people take bullies solve to death?
Something just wrong when someone choices death because a bully. That a small reason I took kung-fu...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cowgirl, it is a difficult thing to understand if you have never been bullied. At a very fragile time in everyone's life, when they are just starting to figure out who they are, being bullied either physically or emotionally can be very shattering to a person's self confidence. If they are being constantly berated at school and get no support from home, then they have nothing to make themselves feel happy or even comfortable, then just getting out of bed in the morning can be almost impossible because you know that you have to face another day of constant emotional beatings. It's hard.

I see the wearing purple thing very similar to wearing pink for breast cancer awareness. It doesn't make any of the other cancers less important, it is just trying to really open people's eyes to the struggle of some people.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I was very disappointed when the word *** started being used for homosexual. I have and still do call cigarettes "****". I also feel bad for all the girls I've known named Gay or people who can still be happy and gay. After all is said and done, its only a word with bad intent behind it. If the same words are said "I'm just so gay about finally having a ***" the meaning should be innocuous. 
I didn't wear purple because I didn't know about it. I do agree more needs to be addressed on the whole bullying issue, rather than on a select group. That said, as long as the word is out, that being mean little *******s won't be tolerated in the schools, who its aimed at shouldn't matter. 
Like a movie star, I believe any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Cowgirl, it is a difficult thing to understand if you have never been bullied. At a very fragile time in everyone's life, when they are just starting to figure out who they are, being bullied either physically or emotionally can be very shattering to a person's self confidence. If they are being constantly berated at school and get no support from home, then they have nothing to make themselves feel happy or even comfortable, then just getting out of bed in the morning can be almost impossible because you know that you have to face another day of constant emotional beatings. It's hard.
> 
> I see the wearing purple thing very similar to wearing pink for breast cancer awareness. It doesn't make any of the other cancers less important, it is just trying to really open people's eyes to the struggle of some people.


I been bullied a lot. To the fact I been choke by this bully, so I know how it feels. I really know how it feels, but I never thought killing myself would be better. The whole 5th grade year I was bullied. So I know.... it's very hard. But if your being bullied over the gay fact, i fyou fele bad for being gay. Then why are you? I just don't get that, I'm straight so..


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

So cowgirl, when did you choose to be straight?


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> So cowgirl, when did you choose to be straight?


From the start, the beginning.
You, Dove?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

So see, it was never a choice. You didnt sit at your house one day and say "Hmm. I think I'd like to have a wife one day. Nah, I think guys sound better". 

I've been apathetic towards gender from the beginning as well. I had a HUGE crush on Xena Warrior Princess as a kid. And Ozzy. My barbies had girlfriends and ken was having a love affair with...other ken. I didn't even know what gay WAS. But my little queer 5 year old self fit the bill.

So it's not a choice. If it were, you'd be insane to choose the thing that gets you harrassed, beaten up, mistreated, etc. Just like you didnt make a conscious choice to be straight, I never made a conscious choice to be non-straight. 
Otherwise, Im sure they would stop being gay to stop the bullying.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cowgirl101 said:


> I been bullied a lot. To the fact I been choke by this bully, so I know how it feels. I really know how it feels, but I never thought killing myself would be better. The whole 5th grade year I was bullied. So I know.... it's very hard. But if your being bullied over the gay fact, i fyou fele bad for being gay. Then why are you? I just don't get that, I'm straight so..


You can't choose to be gay. I'm not gay but its not a choice you make. Its not something you wake up one day and say, "Oh I think I'm going to turn gay today." Its something that you're born with, that you always know is there. That makes you feel differnet from other people. The same way that straight people don't choose to be straight. Its not a consicoius decsion. Its just something in you that tells you who you're going to like. Its like being born either a girl of a boy, its not something you can decide.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

In alot of cases, early environment will cause a human to find a sertain gender unlovable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Sure GreyRay, that is true. 
But there's also cases where there was no circumstances that would "turn" one gay. Same with gender identity, etc. 

Yes sometimes there are factors that may influence. But it also happens without any extenuating circumstances. 
Not all members of the lgbt community are victims of some sort and not all victims become lgbt. Sure it happens but theres no positive and definite causation. Just some correlation as well as incidences.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I wasnt dissagreeing. It was an ad on sheesh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

And I was making a clarification of said ad on.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

You where little and didn't know better. But you became older and know what you are. 
You can choice to be gay or not. I choiced not to be gay, I had a gay friend. She turn to make me gay, I said, "no." But we are not friends anymore but not BECAUSE she gay. You choice who you like and don't like.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Interesting thread.

I support gays. My cousin is gay. I think nothing of it.
But why put a label on people who are gay...I mean people will be lik "yea,he's gay"
....you don't here people saying"yea,he's straight".
I am not sure if people choose to be gay or not. 

I've been bullied in the past when I was in middle school. It was horrible and I still will never forget how it felt till this day. I was bullied at school,internet,and over the phone at one point. I am a push over..I will admitt it but just because you aren't highest on pecking order..can I call it that? doesn't mean you should be bullied. I didn't fit in at school and I begged my mom to home school me.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry Cowgirl, no one chooses to be gay. That may be difficult to understand since you are straight. You have always been straight and you do not support/think being gay is wrong. I have always been less than straight. 

It is not a concious decision. If it is, you're admitting that you considered the option of being gay once. (not just having a friend who 'tried to turn you'). You just fall in love with or are attracted to who you are attracted to. 

You asked for how it works since you said you didnt get it and I can assure you without any doubt (and so can any other lgbt person as well as the vast majority of straight individuals) that it is not a choice.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

i thought the OP said she wanted no debate or anything sparking from this. it seems like something always sparks from something compleatly innocent. :shock:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I've thrown in the towel on that, lol
At least we made it through Spirit Day without issue, I suppose??? Hahaha
Well, it has been an interesting read. I never really hear any new arguments against homosexuality, always the same old same old nonsense, but there are always new arguments _for_ it. Perhaps this is a sign of something......lol
Goodness, goodness...
But anyway, it comes in handy =)


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

So Dove, you are gay? Since you just said, "It's hard for me to understand this because I'm straight." If my best friend became gay, she would still be my friend. So I'm not saying I hate them, I'm a Christain so that say some of it. God doesn't support gays but he loves them. So, I understand it clearly. I'm I don't think Bulling someone bcause them gay is right, I don't think bulling is right at all. I hate being bullied, so I hate others being bullied. 
Since I'm a Christain, God made us free willed and we choose. Well I guess it's a 50/50. Well it's hard to say what I'm trying to say... So it's in your DNA your gay? 
I know a few people that are gays, they are free to be that way. If you not gay it's hard to say. I'm not gay so it's hard to so.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I posted a few back about my sexual orientation. It's closer to gay than straight that's for sure. 
I have my own opinions about religion and homosexuality though I think posting them here is too likely to cause a religious debate to spark up (and so far the thread has been civil so it'd be nice to keep it that way). 
There has been no conclusive proof that there is a 'gay gene' as it is called. Though I know there were quite a few studies comparing different hormones, brain scans, etc in gay vs straight individuals. It goes back to the whole nature vs nurture thing. 

I can't say with 100% certainty what makes you gay or what makes you straight. It's not my area of expertise. However I can tell you that just like you never had to debate that you were straight, I have never to debate that I am less than straight (a term closer to what I am than 'gay' )


Thats the reason I love being able to have discussions like these that don't turn into heated debates. I'd love to be able to answer any questions I can (and obviously I don't know all the answers) because while I won't demand anyone to turn gay themselves, I do think mutual respect is in order. =)

ETA: The post where I discussed my sexual orientation is #28.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I think the word your looking for is, Bi. If your not 100% straight and the dame with gay, it's bi. 
Yeah, I know you said you had a crush one someone when you were 5. But that's at the age of 5 one you don't know better. 2 a 5 year doesn't want to kiss all up on someone. I'm not the one who turn this into a debate. All I said, is I hate bullying but I don't support gays. And somehow that turn into a debate?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you misinterpreted what I said. 
I was saying I wasn't going to argue any religious points (though I may disagree with some of the religious arguments) because it had the possibiltiy to turn heated as religious discussion also does. 

I kiss girls. I kiss boys. I also do much more than that with both of them. I was referencing my early childhood crushes to show that its not a fad and it's something I have felt from as early as I can remember and not a choice. Not "hey once I had a crush on a girl so I must be a lesbian!" sorry if it came across that way.

The reason I don't use the term 'bi' is because I don't feel it fits me (though, surprisingly I actually know what it means). I am attracted to feminine or androgynous qualities. I am not physically attracted to traditional masculine qualities. There are also a whole slew of gender identities that many outside of the lgbt community may not be aware of and I feel the term bi is not inclusive of those. You can think of me as bi though if it helps. No skin of my teeth. 

I'm just tossing around ideas. I'm not saying anything you're saying is wrong, I've just been answering your "choice" question.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Choice, well it could go a lot of way. That's say that..
Well the only terms I use is Straight, Bi and Gay. I don't want to start a big ugly fight of a debate. 

If one says, "that's so gay." But not talking of gay, saying it dumb by saying gay. That could hurt a gays feelings, could it not?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Then the closest thing I am to your terms is Bi, sure. 

Yes, some people don't like when you call something gay and mean dumb. I'm not sure if it actually hurts anyones feelings but it's more just another thing to add to the pile. 

Personally, I'm not offended by it. It's more "***" and making fun of people who seem/look/act/etc whatever is deemed to be "gay" and using the actual sexual orientation as an insult is where you get into trouble.

But that's just me.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

In the early 80s pal was a term of gay... (Don't ask why is just creepy or you will be crept out.)
What about the terms around ***, *****?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Gay also used to mean happy and *** was a bundle of sticks. 

*** and ****** are both offensive and many times so is "****" though less so as ***. **** can be used pretty commonly within the lgbt community but is often used as an insult.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Gay also used to mean happy and *** was a bundle of sticks.
> 
> *** and ****** are both offensive and many times so is "****" though less so as ***. **** can be used pretty commonly within the lgbt community but is often used as an insult.


I heard the term, ****. I don't think your a bundle of sticks. 
This gay talk, is dulling my nerves so I won't post much more of this.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

:lol: I hope not...It's been too dry here lately, I wouldnt want to catch fire...


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL I love how this is very civil! And love your posts Dove! And I agree, there's not really a choice.. only to come out or not.. I can't help I'm attracted to other girls but I have dated guys in the past so I know what I like! LOL

And I have actually heard of taking certain medications like anti-biotics actually cause babies to be gay...

And I have also wondered why wouldn't God support gays? or any other lgbt person? why wouldn't the all loving Jesus support us? I am also a christian...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The argument is because it's a sin. So he loves the sinner but he doesn't like the sin. So he loves you if you are gay, but you're screwed if you don't turn straight essentially. 

I don't think this is true. The most common scriptures quoted are from Leviticus, and that book is entirely outdated as it is. If we followed Leviticus, men couldnt be around women when they were menstrating, football would be illegeal, women who weren't virgins on their wedding night would be stoned, etc. This would be normal for the times of the bible but...people choose not to follow all the stoning and not wearing mixed garment rules because they're out of date. 

According to the bible, Jesus surrounded himself by sinners. He accepted them, loved them, and never tried to call them an abomination. If you're a bad person and you're gay I think you would go to hell sure. But if you're a good person. You love your fellow humans, etc. I think you'll be just fine. 

That's my interpretation though. If Christianity is right though, none of us can really judge another person anyhow. =)


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> LOL I love how this is very civil! And love your posts Dove! And I agree, there's not really a choice.. only to come out or not.. I can't help I'm attracted to other girls but I have dated guys in the past so I know what I like! LOL
> 
> And I have actually heard of taking certain medications like anti-biotics actually cause babies to be gay...
> 
> And I have also wondered why wouldn't God support gays? or any other lgbt person? why wouldn't the all loving Jesus support us? I am also a christian...


If you read the bible it says. A marriage is with MAN and WOMAN, not both sexs. So if a gay gets "Married", it's not marriage for me. Sorry but it's not, God support you have a free willed and therefore you do as she please. You choice who you like, right? Yes to me and most people I know, so you can just choice to be Gay or not. That's how I think!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Marriage is an institution created by the church, yes. However if gay marriage gets passed it will _legally_ be a marriage. 
You can think of it what you want though. 
But the bible also says slaves are okay and you can marry your 10 year old cousin. 

The actual quote you're thinking of is that a man should not lay with a man as he does a woman for it is an abomination. I already detailed why I think quoting that is out of context considering the book it comes from.


PS: Cowgirl: Would you mind editing your posts before you submit them? I have a hard time understanding what you mean a lot of the time.

ETA: Wanted to add that once again, you're welcome to your interpretation of the bible just as we are. You may very well be right, but I strongly believe otherwise as I'm sure you disagree with me. That's exactly why I added at my last post that the best bet is to just love one another and then let whatever God there is do the judgement.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Marriage is an institution created by the church, yes. However if gay marriage gets passed it will _legally_ be a marriage.
> You can think of it what you want though.
> But the bible also says slaves are okay and you can marry your 10 year old cousin.
> 
> ...


Like I said before, ''Its dulling my nerves."
I never read the part of the Bible when it says, thy should be okay with marring my cousin. 
Back in the day they married, young! Sorry but the Bible is a strong topic for me, so I take God for real. 
1 Corinthians 6:9 (NIV) - "Do you not know that the wicked will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers ..." - Biblia.com
Leviticus 18:22 (NIV) - "?Do not lie with a man as one lies with a woman; that is detestable." - Biblia.com
So if you deicde to talk about the Bible and gays, I hope you have fact.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are exactly the scriptures I was talking about. My point was not that they don't exist, but that many people choose to quote the scriptures as their reasonings but only pick and choose which ones to quote. 

I do have fats, Cowgirl. I grew up Catholic. Went to Catholic school. I still currently discuss these topics with pastors and religious leaders from other religions. I'm not blindly being anti bible or something. 

I read the post about you saying it's 'dulling your nerves' so I wasn't expecting you to be posting on here anymore. 

Ray asked why people said the bible was anti gays. I gave the reasoning as well as my opinions of why it was an invalid argument but also admitted that no human would be able to know for sure.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Also: 

"She really is my sister, the daughter of my father though not of my mother; and she became my wife." (Gen 20:12) 

"...so both of Lot's daughters became pregnant by their father." (Gen 19:36) 

"Some time later Abraham was told, 'Milcah is also a mother; she has borne sons to your brother Nahor: Uz the firstborn, Buz his brother, Kemuel (the father of Aram), Kesed, Hazo, Pildash, Jidlaph and Bethuel.' Bethuel became the father of Rebekah." (Gen 22:20-23) 


It was honestly very common practice then and also in recent history. Things just change with the times and I was describing my annoyance when people use scriptures and say "YOU MUST OBEY" but only obey some scriptures while ignoring others.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats not creepy or anything.... LOL I agree with you! Even if you look back 100 or so years and then now.. A LOT has changed..


----------

